# Deer burgers (Making room for more)



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

*Deer burgers *(Making room for more)

Still got a few packs left in my Freezer, so I gotta step it up a bit.
Gotta make room for a fresh batch coming soon!!

Mrs Bear made 6 patties, and I put them on my Weber Q.

These are actually 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.
Then Mrs Bear mixes about 3 TBS of Worcestershire per each pound of Burger.

Keeping these simple, as we didn’t have any onions or shrooms, and we only had American Cheese in the Fridge.

Thanks for Looking,

Bear



6 Burger Patties Warming Up:








Forming some Grill Marks:







Cheese on my first 2:







Ready to bring in the house:







Just a little Mustard:







Close-em up & add some Pickle Chips:


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 10, 2017)

Look great Bear!Ill take a sack full!


----------



## gary s (Nov 10, 2017)

Look Good as usual :)   Where is the Lettuce, onion and maters ?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 10, 2017)

_Ranger Smith_: Bears are supposed to avoid people, not run around stealing their food! 
_Yogi Bear_: I agree, sir. That's why Boo-Boo and I would never disturb family pic-a-nics.  :D


----------



## woodsman5150 (Nov 10, 2017)

looking good


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Look great Bear!Ill take a sack full!




Thank You Erik!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

gary s said:


> Look Good as usual :)   Where is the Lettuce, onion and maters ?



Thank You Mister Gary!!
And for the Like.
Didn't have any Onions in stock, No decent Maters in PA this time of year, and I only use Maters & Lettuce when I use Mayo or MW.

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Nov 10, 2017)

very nice bear .. point to you .. we always fry and egg over medium and add to the top .. give it a whirl when you heat up the leftover ones


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

motocrash said:


> _Ranger Smith_: Bears are supposed to avoid people, not run around stealing their food!
> _Yogi Bear_: I agree, sir. That's why Boo-Boo and I would never disturb family pic-a-nics.  :D



Absolutely!!
They would NEVER disturb a Family Pic-a-nic!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

griz400 said:


> very nice bear .. point to you .. we always fry and egg over medium and add to the top .. give it a whirl when you heat up the leftover ones



Thank You Griz!!
I love a fried egg on my Burger!
However I try not to do it too often since I already have 2 Eggs every morning.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks great John.  I love deer burgers.  No smoke??
I thought it was illegal to run out of onions and shrooms.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Looks great John.  I love deer burgers.  No smoke??
> I thought it was illegal to run out of onions and shrooms.
> Gary



Thanks Gary!!
I do my best---She doesn't want smoke on hers, we usually have Shrooms, but she doesn't eat onions, and I only eat them fried, so we don't stock them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2017)

We love this mix for burgers. 

Looks tasty.  I am hungry


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> We love this mix for burgers.
> Looks tasty.  I am hungry




Thank You Adam!!

And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> looking good



Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2017)

These look great Bear but are they Bear Deer Burgers or Deer Burgers by Bear? Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2017)

disco said:


> These look great Bear but are they Bear Deer Burgers or Deer Burgers by Bear? Like!



Thank You Disco!!
That would be "Bear's Deerburgers". :)
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't much care for deer, but dang, John - those look really good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I don't much care for deer, but dang, John - those look really good.




Thank You Pete!!
I've been eating Venison all my life, but any more the only Deer I like is My "Deerburger Mix" and my "Venison Dried Beef".
With everything else, I would prefer Beef over Venison.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

I like that cheese.. The Octogon slices.. lol How you get those?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I like that cheese.. The Octogon slices.. lol How you get those?



Thank You!!
LOL---If you look close you can see the 4 triangular corners through the melted cheese on top.
I always do that to keep the cheese from melting down on my grill.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> LOL---If you look close you can see the 4 triangular corners through the melted cheese on top.
> I always do that to keep the cheese from melting down on my grill.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



Oh.. good idea..  haha..


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought you just nibbled off the corners of each slice  :D

Gary


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 22, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I like that cheese.. The Octogon slices.. lol How you get those?


Around my house they would be from my 4yo grandson "checking to see if the cheese was good".

Great looking burgers, Bear. Ground 40# of deer burger last night and of course the little guy had to "see if it was good" so we did burgers too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2017)

doubles shooter said:


> Around my house they would be from my 4yo grandson "checking to see if the cheese was good".
> Great looking burgers, Bear. Ground 40# of deer burger last night and of course the little guy had to "see if it was good" so we did burgers too.



Thank You DS!!
Sounds like you're getting a lot of great help!!

Bear



gary s said:


> I thought you just nibbled off the corners of each slice  :D
> 
> Gary



I have to admit, sometimes when I'm in a hurry, I just rip the corners off & eat them.

Bear


----------



## zachd (Nov 29, 2017)

MMMMmm just did some Venison burgers last night but was short on time so did them on the cast iron
Looks good bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2017)

zachd said:


> MMMMmm just did some Venison burgers last night but was short on time so did them on the cast iron
> Looks good bear




Thank You Zack!!
Cast Iron's good too!!

Bear


----------



## bones1948 (Jan 3, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Zack!!
> Cast Iron's good too!!
> 
> Bear


Bearcarver 
I ran across your reply about your venison mixture for burgers with 50 % being venison, 25% 80/20 round beef and 25% ground pork.  I gave it a try and the wife and I really liked it.  When you harvest a deer and grind the venison do you add the ground beef and ground pork at that time.  I had to add mine after I thawed the ground venison out.  I was thinking about mixing the 3 meats together forming patties and freezing the burgers then.  How do you do it.

Thanks Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

bones1948 said:


> Bearcarver
> I ran across your reply about your venison mixture for burgers with 50 % being venison, 25% 80/20 round beef and 25% ground pork.  I gave it a try and the wife and I really liked it.  When you harvest a deer and grind the venison do you add the ground beef and ground pork at that time.  I had to add mine after I thawed the ground venison out.  I was thinking about mixing the 3 meats together forming patties and freezing the burgers then.  How do you do it.
> 
> Thanks Steve




We freeze packs of 1LB, 8 ounces already mixed.
We press them out flat (rectangular) in the vac bag, so they can be stacked in the Freezer.

Then before using, we Thaw the Pack, mix in a little Worcestershire Sauce, and make the patties----about 6 patties to a Pack.

Bear


----------

